# Gatlinburg, TN



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Someone has posted in the past about fishing and having a cabin around Gatlinburg. Just trying to find out if he is safe. That fire was a monster.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

zimmerj said:


> Someone has posted in the past about fishing and having a cabin around Gatlinburg. Just trying to find out if he is safe. That fire was a monster.


I believe he posted in the "Smoke" thread.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

zimmerj said:


> Someone has posted in the past about fishing and having a cabin around Gatlinburg. Just trying to find out if he is safe. That fire was a monster.


Thanks for inquiring Zimmerj, we are well and our place was spared from the wildfires. Fortunately, we are southwest of Gatlinburg which as everyone knows had the most devastating fire thus far. We had several burning around us, one was uncomfortably close on the mountain beside the one where our cabin is located, the forestry department was able to contain it before it got any closer to our mountain. A couple of weeks ago when that particular fire flared up due to winds that shifted in our direction, the smoke got very intense at our place basically forcing us to leave. Ash was settling everywhere, our eyes and noses were very irritated and the inside of the cabin smelled like a campfire so we decided it was best to get out. While on the way out, we passed by a couple of wildfires that were burning which then really hits home when you realize that one of these fires could possibly destroy your property. 
Attached are some photos of what the scenery is like at our place, the first is a typical Smoky Mountain view with the fog settling in the valley, the next was the view consumed by smoke and the last one is a picture of the fire coming up the side of the mountain as we quickly moved along.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

flyman01 said:


> Thanks for inquiring Zimmerj, we are well and our place was spared from the wildfires. Fortunately, we are southwest of Gatlinburg which as everyone knows had the most devastating fire thus far. We had several burning around us, one was uncomfortably close on the mountain beside the one where our cabin is located, the forestry department was able to contain it before it got any closer to our mountain. A couple of weeks ago when that particular fire flared up due to winds that shifted in our direction, the smoke got very intense at our place basically forcing us to leave. Ash was settling everywhere, our eyes and noses were very irritated and the inside of the cabin smelled like a campfire so we decided it was best to get out. While on the way out, we passed by a couple of wildfires that were burning which then really hits home when you realize that one of these fires could possibly destroy your property.
> Attached are some photos of what the scenery is like at our place, the first is a typical Smoky Mountain view with the fog settling in the valley, the next was the view consumed by smoke and the last one is a picture of the fire coming up the side of the mountain as we quickly moved along.
> 
> View attachment 224618
> ...


Flyman, good to hear you are OK. That was a horrible fire that moved quickly. Gotta feel for all the people affected.


----------

